# HEX Makeup School



## WhoaItsEvie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone! This is my very first post on this site. I've been lurking for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ha. And I really want to be a makeup artist. I've been looking at schools online. I've only found a few. I can't get out and go to a school here, there's only a few and they cost a fortune. AND I don't have transportation right now. And some genius got the idea to remove the bus route from my area. Brilliant right? Haha. Anyway, I've been looking for some online makeup courses, just to become certified in makeup artistry. I've always been into it. I've watched and practiced countless looks on youtube and here and things. I have most of the basic skills, I just need to refine them. Anyway, I'm rambling. Sorry. I found this site called HEX Makeup School, and they have a distance learning course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I was wondering what you guys/girls think of it? Or If anyone of you have taken the course and whatnot. I've looked at Elite Pro for a while and I don't hear very many good things about them, and they cost more. & any other advice about this or any other good schools would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Dec 31, 2009)

To my knowledge, you don't have to be certified to be a makeup artist. Just have a fab portfolio.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## laceface (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sugarbumpkin* 

 
_To my knowledge, you don't have to be certified to be a makeup artist. Just have a fab portfolio.  But I could be wrong._

 
I completely agree. I know a few makeup artists in my area who have a certificate from HEX. They are okay, but not great. It's really about how much you apply yourself. I think you would learn more from pixiwoo on Youtube. I know I have. Take a regular art class.


----------

